# Topics > Projects >  GestureWorks, platform for multitouch, sensors, and motion gestures, Ideum, Human Computer Interaction (HCI), Corrales, New Mexico, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Ideum

Website - gestureworks.com

----------


## Airicist

Playing Minecraft on 46" Multitouch Coffee Table with Android 4.4 KitKat 

Published on Mar 28, 2014




> Take advantage of all the new features (and awesome games like Minecraft) available with Android 4.4 KitKat on our 46" multitouch coffee table.

----------


## Airicist

GestureWorks Gameplay Version 2 with Android Remote 

Published on Mar 12, 2014




> With GestureWorks Gameplay Version 2 you can now turn your Android phones and tablets into your own customized Virtual Controllers to play games remotely! Up to four players can connect for use in co-op and multiplayer games. Build your controllers with scroll wheels, buttons, d-pads, switches and more. With Version 2 you can also take screenshots and share your controllers with friends, adding a new social aspect to GestureWorks Gameplay! Gameplay Version 2 will be released this summer.

----------

